# New guy, southern Indiana



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jody.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING !!!* from now until 2-14-11
visit www.BowArmory.com for more details...sorry but some restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk Jody. Glad to hear your into shooting archery. Lot's of good information, just be careful and check out the sources. All the best, Lonnie


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome to AT! where in So Indiana, I live across the river from Tell City IN. and shoot at Buck and Jakes and at Davies Co Fish and Game 3D shoots.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Welcome from Harrison county indiana.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

